# Bruce Lee's Striking thoughts



## Sin (Feb 1, 2006)

What do you think of this Book, I personally enjoyed the book, recently finishing it today, I found it insightful and Intelligent...What are your views...etc


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 1, 2006)

I haven't read it, Sin.  Tell me about it....


----------



## Kenpobldr (Feb 1, 2006)

I have read STRIKING THOUGHTS but I didn't vote because I found the book as a good read, not great or poor. I also was reading at the same time ZEN and THE MARTIAL ARTS by Joe Hymas and I found that a great read. I am currently reading THE SECRET POWER WITHIN by Chuck Norris and I find it a very good read.


----------



## Sin (Feb 1, 2006)

Its a book that according to Bruce Lee is the way to live ones daily life, and its a great guide...But even Bruce Lee says in the book, that everyone should question there teacher.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 1, 2006)

Have you read any of his other books?  I have read the Tao of JKD - what's different about the two books?  Is it written in the same style?


----------



## Sin (Feb 2, 2006)

I have read tao of Jeet Jun Do, and Striking thoughts is different because it doesn't talk about technique at all...its only wisdom for every day life.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 2, 2006)

Interesting!  So, what would you say are the main themes of the book?  What is Bruce trying to tell us?  Was it convincing?  What bits of wisdom did you take from it?


----------



## Sin (Feb 3, 2006)

A cup has more potential than anything in the world...as long as its empty.


----------

